# I hate guitar shop employees...(rant rant rant)



## Parka Dez (Jan 19, 2009)

This is a complete and utter rant, so if you are going to reply with something like "why are you ranting? LULZ" go away.

So there are two things you need to be guitar shop employee:

1. Something occupying your time, constantly
2. You need to be a massive cunt

So, first point. Easy enough, just constantly have some kind of food available at all times. Example







The customer asks you a question, after you have shown no interest in asking them " Can I help you?", you are obliged to show the disgust that they have bothered you with asking such a mind numbing question, that they have ruined your perfect day, you must sigh loudly before answering the question or saying " I don't know".

None of the guitar shops on Denmark Street stock DR strings....I mean why the fuck not. It isn't like some Billy-no-name string manufacture that only produce strings made from recycled tin cans.

So after being quite disappointment by my 40 minute journey to go to Denmark Street, I thought all is not lost, I will try some gear out. There is nothing that a guitar shop employee hates more than someone trying something out.

"I was wondering if I could try out one of your 8 string guitars"
".....Are you planning on buying it?"
"Well I don't know, I have never played a mass produced 8 string before"
"...But are you planning on buying it?"
"Possibly, if the guitar plays well"
"....well ok. You can play this one. The relief on the neck isn't right, so from here to here, the guitar doesn't play very well"

Ok, so why don't guitar shops set up guitars, so people want to buy them. Just an idea. Setup a cheap guitar to play well and it is going to make a huge difference. But obviously that would be too easy.

So I played on this ESP FM408 through a Marshall DSL. Absolutely pointless plugging in. The amp was set so quietly all I could here was fizz and fret buzz. I did not get on with the guitar at all, it played horribly, and was not a great introduction to mass produced 8 strings. So after around 2 minutes of playing it, I took the guitar back up to the guy.

"Thanks for that, but have to say I didn't really get on with it very well. Is the scale length any different on Steph Carpenter model"
"...emmm...emmm.. the Steph Carpenter model..emmm...no it isn't. Any 8 string guitar you play, is going to be monstrously hard to play"
"....right....thanks."

What the fuck is wrong with Denmark Street. Shop after shop full of the same crap, Fender, Marshall, Gibson, etc etc. Nothing of interest at all. I am so glad I don't have to go to guitar shops in general to buy anything. Fuck them. What is the point in guitar shops if you can't actually try out the product you want to buy! You may as well buy it on the Internet. One last thing, when guitar shop employees try to tell you that this latest piece of crap is the best sounding amp/guitar/pedal etc etc






/Rant


----------



## TonalArchitect (Jan 19, 2009)

I've heard many a horror story about Guitar Shop employees, but I've in general been lucky enough to avoid this. 

Are these local stores or parts of chains? 

Most of the awful things I hear are about Guitar Center.

I live in a desolate wasteland, but we have three music-related shops in town: Haggerdy's, Trebleshooters, and another Haggerdy's on the other side of town. 

I always go to Haggerdy's, since the employees are nice, well-informed, and willing to help and actually do their job, and do it well. 

An old friend once had me go to Trebleshooters, because their stuff is the all of a dollar cheaper or something. They were some indifferent, non-responsive persons. 

It's weird asking a question and having no response, and having to look into their glassy, empty eyes.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jan 19, 2009)

I completely agree, the staff in Guitar Guitar in Newcastle are thick as fuck and think they are all rock gods, Sounds Live seems to breed some kind of snootyness, and this new shop called "Air guitars" seems to be run by complete crooks. I get my guitars from internet dealers, fuck the shops.


----------



## PeteyG (Jan 19, 2009)

The only music shop I've been in where I've been satisfied with the employees is Rikaxxe in Bristol, just owned by a retired fella who does it purely for his love of guitars, and he knows his stuff.

Mansons in Exeter was alright, the guys are friendly, but try to pass of bullshit as fact occaisionally. Like they are a Diezel dealer, and fine they may have been the first, but they seem to think that they're the only ones, and that Doug and Jamie are bullshitting about being the main UK dealers. They also claim there's no such thing as the VH4-S, and that Peter Diezel and Peter Stapfer are awful when it comes to customer service, when almost everyone I've spoken to who has dealt with them personally says strongly otherwise. Other jems of joy from them are that Blackmachine guitars have practically no sustain (jumping to conclusions by any chance?) and that seven string guitars are a pointless pursuit, and are just for nu-metal kids.


----------



## thedonutman (Jan 19, 2009)

I think the only way to get guitar shops to take musicians seriously is to wave money at them. If you dress up, act rich and arrogant, then they will probably try a whole lot harder to make a sale.

Or bring your Blackmachines and tell them to F*** off 

Although I have had great experiences with a few stores, mainly smaller ones.


----------



## vontetzianos (Jan 19, 2009)

If you think you have it bad, take a trip down to South Africa... Every guitar you pick is so shop worn, out of a setup by like 2 years, strings as old the shop itself with every sales assistant trying to screw you over after pressurising you to buy whatever it is you're trying. When you've made it politely clear that you are just there to try out the stuff, they immediately become all reluctant and pissy that you're not planning on buying. The last time I bought a guitar from a shop here in joburg, they take over 3 months to even get the damn thing, and bring me back twice to collect it without a proper setup. They even had the nerve to try and charge me extra for the setup. That's the last time I bought from them...


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jan 19, 2009)

In general, I have been lucky, and avoided unenthusiastic or lethargic music shop employees BUT I have had a few incidents where the guy in my local shop has done nothing but bullshitted me and done nothing but demonstrated a complete lack of knowledge. 

I show him my Epi Dot, which has a loose tone control (I am a guitar noob at the time, and thus don't know what the Hell has gone wrong with it). He tells me not to try anything myself, but to get someone qualified to fix it. Now, a year later, I have replaced my own pickups and done various jobs on my guitar, and this guy, claiming to have at least a decent amount of guitar knowledge, told me to leave the loose tone knob well alone?


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm guessing you went to Rockers?

I fucking hate it when guitar shop employees do the 'you can only try it if you're planning on buying it' routine. Obviously they don't want kids coming in and playing a guitar they obviously can't afford every day, but how the fuck are you supposed to know if you want to buy something if you aren't allowed to try it first?!

As for the eight-strings, you'd think they'd at least bother to study up on the stuff their selling so they don't make braindead comments like that to customers and end up looking like asses.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 19, 2009)

My local store (Tones) is pretty good to be honest. I once had to have my old guitar that was given to me by my dad completely setup with new strings, rewiring, nut remodelling etc so I took it in. He did some work on it and charged me, but then he wasn't 100&#37; happy with the work so he did so he did soem more (which I didn't even ask him to do), but because he'd already made the bill, he didn't charge me extra. Pretty damn nice of the guy. He's often given me free gig bags, calenders etc. Always teh guy I go to when something needs done.


----------



## Patriclese (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm a guitar shop employee, and I try to be reasonable enough. No one really comes in looking for anything too intense as it's sort of a family-based shop, but based on my years of the same frustration you're having I try to break the paradigm.


----------



## Joel (Jan 19, 2009)

Johnny Roadhouse in Manchester... Seriously, the dudes who work in there are awesome...
They let you play whatever you want, through whatever you want...
I actually go in there a lot because of it, most of the time i just go in to chill with some of the employees...
But Dawsons in Manchester is a completely different story


----------



## Nick (Jan 19, 2009)

Esp Griffyn said:


> I completely agree, the staff in Guitar Guitar in Newcastle are thick as fuck and think they are all rock gods, Sounds Live seems to breed some kind of snootyness, and this new shop called "Air guitars" seems to be run by complete crooks. I get my guitars from internet dealers, fuck the shops.



the guys in guitar guitar in glasgow are pretty decent.

that said i have put over 5k their over the years......


----------



## DslDwg (Jan 19, 2009)

Let me first say I don't work in a Guitar Store so I'm not trying to defend them, but I do understand them and their concerns. When I go into a store to try a guitar I treat it like my own - I make sure my hands are washed, I'm not wearing anything that would scratch the back (i.e. exposed belt buckle) and when I'm taking it down, moving around the store or setting the guitar back up I try to be as careful as possible. 

It has got to be a tough industry as of course you want to make your customers happy but you also don't want some douche bag totaling a brand new $2500 guitar. Honestly the Guitar Center near my home always tells me to try anything I like and I've never spent one cent in the place. Then when I try them they feel like shit - not because Guitar Center hasn't set them up but because they do let everyone play them. If the body is a dark color it looks like someone ate some fried chicken before they picked it up. The strings feel like someone did an outdoor summertime gig and sweated all over them. Generally because they let anyone and everyone play their instruments the guitars are in shit condition. So I understand the store who is a little more careful about who it lets play their instruments. 

I've seen guys are here say well "fuck em" if I crack the guitar up - that's why they have insurance. Yeah great except what happens if the shop makes a claim every other day sooner or later they would be unable to get insurance or it would become unaffordable. 

I agree asking point blank "are you going to buy it" is probably not the best approach. But going in to the store and treating the new equipment with little or no care is probably not either.


----------



## PeteyG (Jan 19, 2009)

I think a definite solution is to have 2 guitars that people can try of each type, one that's alright to get played on all the time, and then one that's kept setup and with nice strings and things. Then basically gauge when someone asks if they can play if they're there to simply play about on a guitar to jam out their favourite songs, or if they're seriously thinking about trying it out and looking for a new guitar, then just let them know to be pretty respectful of it. Keep the good quality one in the back so that if kids come in and just grab without asking, they're not getting their dirty mitts on the nicer one. Also means that when someone asks to have a go and they're seriously looking for a new guitar, that when you say "Hang on, I'll go and get one that's setup nicely" it seems even friendlier, and that way you'll have a better reputation.

Long shot, but it's a solution.


----------



## liquidcow (Jan 19, 2009)

> What is the point in guitar shops if you can't actually try out the product you want to buy! You may as well buy it on the Internet.


It's funny you said this. I have had a similar experience in Denmark Street stores when searching for an amp. An amp is an expensive thing and I might want to shop around before I decide on one straight away, so I get wound up when they immediately ask "are you going to buy it?" - how am I supposed to know if I don't try it? I think what has happened partly is that shops are worried that people will do what you've said here; that is, try it in the shop, then go home and order one off the internet. However, even if this is the case, there's not a lot they can do about it. They have two options; let people try the stuff out and face the fact that some of them will go home and order it off the internet, or not let people try anything and lose potential sales from people who may have bought it from them.

I appreciate what DslDwg says, and I've been in shops before where they guy has (politely I might add) told me that certain guitars are out-of-bounds with regards to trying them out - for example, one guy said he doesn't let anyone try the most expensive guitars on a saturday - and I've understood. But the stand-offish 'are you going to buy it' approach just makes it seem like you're being treated like a time-waster.

I suppose the best answer is to say that you definitely _won't _buy it if you can't try it out, or 'if it's a problem for me to try it out, I can go elsewhere'.


----------



## Shikaru (Jan 19, 2009)

Nick said:


> the guys in guitar guitar in glasgow are pretty decent.
> 
> that said i have put over 5k their over the years......



First time I went into Guitar Guitar one of the staff was pretty rude to me and I've generally avoided it ever since. Though I occasionally pop in to look at the Ibbys and the amps downstairs.

I've always found Merchant City music to be pretty friendly though. They've got one of the Ibby 8 strings in just now, meant to try it last week when I was in but I don't like playing in music shops really


----------



## Triple-J (Jan 19, 2009)

techdeath16 said:


> Johnny Roadhouse in Manchester... Seriously, the dudes who work in there are awesome...
> They let you play whatever you want, through whatever you want...
> I actually go in there a lot because of it, most of the time i just go in to chill with some of the employees...
> But Dawsons in Manchester is a completely different story



Roadhouse gets a lot of flak and rip off accussations but I agree with you plus they have some cool 2nd hand stuff that turns up in there now and again, Dawsons is horrible has a real uptight atmosphere and feels like a library but it's not just the Manchester store that's like that as all their other stores in the area I've been to are quite unwelcoming apart from the Liverpool store.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 19, 2009)

Two of my local places are pretty nice. One of them is kinda iffy but the other one is super nice. Except that they have no selection. But the people there are super friendly, so i usually try to buy from them if i can because they're the kinda people that will provide you with a cheaper option that is of the same quality if at all possible.


----------



## stuh84 (Jan 19, 2009)

Electromusic in Doncaster near me is one of the best places on the planet, its who I judge customer service upon, they can never do enough for you. Hell, I could walk in there, they instantly know me, instantly laugh and joke with me, and tell me info about the latest gear they've got in.

Fair enough they have seen a lot of my cash, but still, AMAZING service in that place.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 19, 2009)

I feel the pain man. I remember when I was a complete n00b (like I had really just started a few months ago when this happened), I went into GC and picked up this Schecter HR with an OFR. Sat down, plugged in, played quietly and bothered no one. Then I wanted to try the FR because I'd never used one and realized I didn't have the actual arm assembly. So I go up and ask the guy at the desk, "Hey, sorry to bother you, but I was wondering if I could get a bar to try out the Floyd on this?". Seemed like a fine question to me. He just looked at me like I'm an idiot, says: *sighs* "Fine, I'll go get one", procedes to walk away grumbling. I sit down and noodle a bit, all of the sudden I get a bar shoved in my face "IS THIS WHAT YOU WANT?". "Yes sir, thanks for that."

Just overall really rude. Then I went in later asking about playing an RR24 (I made it VERY clear I was NOT there to BUY, but to TRY) and was told by an employee standing in front of a wall of $3,000 gibsons that "Well, we don't really carry high-priced guitars like that, but if you put down x amount of cash I can order one for you." Me: "Uh ok, what if I don't like it?" Him: "Then you can return it for x stocking fee." Me: "You realize I didn't want to buy in the first place, right?"... "Oh, sorry" *walks away*.

I hate guitar center employees.

Then I go to Sam Ash, and they're great. The guys there actually love their jobs and even though I only get in there maybe once every few months, EVERY time I go in I get a sincere "Hello, how's your day?" or "What's up man?" from everyone, and all of them actually remember my name. Awesome, awesome shop.


----------



## Misanthropy (Jan 19, 2009)

Dude i totally agree the whole "are you gonna buy it" crap when you just want to try something, I don't know if I will buy it, why the hell do you think I'm wanting to try it out in the first place.
That really gets on my tits.

I remember I went to a guitar centre in America and well i could pick ANY guitar i wanted and they had a long row of amps, just about every brand, and the dude was like just plug into which ever you like.
Ain't been Denmark street in a while though.


----------



## Se7enMeister (Jan 19, 2009)

I work in a music store but repairs in the back, I never deal with sales or customers directly that often, but I would think that most of y'all would love the sales people. The guy that runs the business makes sure that they know what they are talking about are are friendly and sincere


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 19, 2009)

Se7enMeister said:


> I work in a music store but repairs in the back, I never deal with sales or customers directly that often, but I would think that most of y'all would love the sales people. The guy that runs the business makes sure that they know what they are talking about are are friendly and sincere



Dude, you have 666 posts..


----------



## DslDwg (Jan 19, 2009)

Next time you go into a music store and get asked "are you going to buy it" when you simply ask to "try" a certain product. Think about the person that just asked you that question. 

Let's pick on a big chain like Guitar Center - So who is this douche that just asked this infuriating question? Does he own Guitar Center? - Doubtful. Does he own "this" Guitar Center? - nope. Does he own that nice new BMW parked in front of "this" Guitar Center? - yeah right. Has he had any training in customer service? - nope again. Does he have a vested interest in seeing Guitar Center succeed or is he just another dude trying to make a buck so he can take his girlfriend to Chili's on Friday night so he can get laid. - Probably. 

Let's be honest Guitar Center sales people are McDonalds fry guys that play guitar. They are typically young - chances are they are not experienced in sales - maybe not in working at all. They probably don't get paid shit - except a low base and a measly commission. You are the sixth kid today to walk through the door with a Trivium T-Shirt and a pierced lip and the other five didn't do anything except make a lot a noise. So even though you got a pocket full of money and are itching to buy a new Les Paul Custom for $5000 - your leaving pissed off. And You know what that means for this sales guy - no commission - which means instead of Chili's and getting laid he's eating Jack and Box and getting dumped. 

Big chains like Guitar Center are not in the business of caring about their customers it is to much work. Because to teach a new salesman about customer service costs money. To give the guy good base and a great commission eats away at Guitar Center's profit margins and the guy is going to quit anyway because he can never hope to be anything more than what he is today so from Guitar Centers perspective - who gives a fuck. 

They still sell guitars right? Obviously they pissed a bunch of you guys off - I don't buy from them - they don't care - because if they did they would change their business model - but they don't.

Petey mentioned having two of each guitar. From the buyers perspective this would be awesome - from a business owners perspective this would probably be suicide. Business that carry inventory need to turn that inventory - period. If it doesn't turn often enough they need to quit carrying it and get items that do turn. If a Guitar Center carries 10 major guitar lines each with 30 individual models that's 300 guitars that will never move or that they will have to sell at rock bottom prices because it's trashed which means no profit or possibly even losing money. If we assume that each one of those demos costs $1000 just as a round number avg. that's $300,000 per store times however many Guitar Centers are going to do this - Let's pick 300 stores - that's $90,000,000 - not happening.


----------



## Piro (Jan 19, 2009)

Being near Chicago I have many guitar stores around me. All I have to say is GC sucks. Not just sucks but major fail.

On the other side of it. There is Music Gallery. They are amazing. Its this tiny little shop on the bad side of town. But its amazing. All boutique amps and guitars. Every guitar in there is a custom shop. They staff is amazing. They all are the stereotypical old dude who knows everything about everything in the store. Its a treat to go there.

Another awesome store around here is Fat Tone Guitars. They are a newer store but almost exactly the same experience as Music Gallery.

But there is 2 other stores around here that are small family owned, but horrible. Overpriced and all small korian companies that make horrible guitars.

But the good stores outweigh the bad ones around here.


----------



## Totem_37 (Jan 19, 2009)

As an employee of a music store (a big chain-Long & Mcquade) it pisses me off when I see customers be so ingrateful of the work that we put in for them. I see guitar staff calling distributors left, right and centre for customers that need a $15 part for a guitar they didn't even buy from us. I see drum staff drive to gigs of customers to hand deliver cymbals that the customers need but were to dumb to remember to buy when they were in the store banging on the electronic drum kits for 45 minutes at top volume. I see PA rental staff carting 100+ lb. subwoofers to and from vans for people in -20 degree weather. I see Dendroaspis (our tech) spend literally ALL DAY TODAY cleaning the fucking dirty gunge from a '78 Gibson SG that doesn't look like it's been polished since the fucking clearcoat dried, and yet he doesn't want to charge the customer what the full labour cost would be (about $500 given the number of hours) because he thinks it isn't fair to the customers. And this was all in the past week.

And yet, every other asshole walks through the front doors as if I owe him something just for parking his goddamn car in front of our store. If you guys want to hammer on Music Store staff, fine, but don't be surprised that you get shitty service if you walk in with the attitude that you are going to be screwed/condescended to/mocked or otherwise mistreated.

Just like any other group of people on this planet, if you are nice to the music store employees, 9 times out of 10 they will be nice to you. The biggest problem I have is when customers think that because they are customers, they need to be treated like royalty.

Anyways that's all I really want to say about that right now. By the way, I've only been working in the music retail world for about 7 months. Just try to imagine the horror stories from the guys that have been around for a year or two, or three, or six. I know there's at least a couple on the board, and I don't think any of us would say this thread paints an accurate picture of the general population of music store staff.

Of course that doesn't apply if you are talking about Denmark street... There they really are dicks apparently.


----------



## MerlinTKD (Jan 20, 2009)

I work at a local music store (not a chain), and I've lived both parts of that.

As a customer, it pisses me off to no end, to have "sales" staff treat me like I'm infringing on some kind of sacred territory, just trying to get help, or even just try out a product I have no first hand info about. Seriously, they do that and expect me to spend money? Really?

On the other hand... we have a lot of kids (ages 12-22 are 'kids' to me now... fucking hate that ) that come in and want to use our store as their practice space. Three guys came in today, grabbed two guitars and a bass, and started to teach each other riffs (didn't help that they sucked... ). Another kid came to the store *specifically* to play on the Roland V-drums, with absolutely no intention of ever spending money or getting his parents to.

I have absolutely no problem letting people try out stuff... instruments, even all electronic ones, aren't like buying a PC; you _have_ to try it out to know if it's going to work for you at all. Letting those guys wail for 10 mins (we had to cut them off eventually) or that kid pound away made them appreciate the instruments, for sure. Who knows, one day they may come and buy more than one $0.30 pick. But the flip side of that is spending 9 hours listening to people slash on guitars that we later have to try and sell (after retuning to standard from drop-D), playing one riff from 30 different songs. It gets tiring, that's all.

Okay, sorry, this wasn't _my_ thread to rant in. I agree with the OP, if you can't give a crap about a customer, you don't belong in sales. The key is actually giving a shit, wanting to _help_ as much as sell, and then setting reasonable but firm boundaries to preserve your sanity! 

Sorry they were dicks, dude - definitely take your $$ elsewhere!


----------



## TheAceOfSpades1 (Jan 20, 2009)

The thing that irritates me about all the guitar centers I have been too is that literally none of the employees have any knowledge whatsoever about 7-string guitars. Every single 7-string I have ever played at these places played felt and sounded like complete shit because no one there knows how to set them up properly.


----------



## punisher911 (Jan 20, 2009)

Maybe my GC in SE Michigan is an anomaly. Depending on the day, (you know how they staff always changes) I've had really good service there. Maybe it's because they pull up the list of stuff I've bought over the years and know I'm generally there for a purpose. I don't know. I try to go to the same sales person if I can. Things are a little better if you're recognized as a shopper. Even though, most of the time I'm just tooling around and playing. Besides them, we have a store called Huber & Breese. The owner actually does work and sell there. I usually have a decent reception there. Playing the drums, probably not so, but most of the keyboards, guitars, basses, and amps are a go. That being said, unfortunately I'm stationed in Germany now and have to do all my shopping on said internet. I don't like it, I want to see, feel, and molest any instrument I'm going to buy first before spending my hard earned dollars. As of right now, I wish I could rant about crappy salemen, then atleast I could play it first. Which reminds me. Where the hell is my GC ordered Dean Vendetta 7 string??????


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jan 20, 2009)

I love the current employees at my local guitar center. They're all laid back, knowledgeable (about 7s too), and make good recommendations on other guitars to try out if they see you spending a lot of time with one.


----------



## thirtythree (Jan 20, 2009)

I once tried to buy a set of d'addario 13's from a Guitar Center and when I approached the guy at the counter to ask, "Could you get me a set of D'addario 13's please?" his response was "Most guitars aren't set up for strings that thick."

To this I responded, "My guitars are."
After staring at me for a few seconds he said, "Well, we don't carry them."

It was bullshit too, cause I bought a pack there, literally, I week previous to this encounter. I fucking hate Guitar Center.


----------



## hairychris (Jan 20, 2009)

Denmark Street went downhill a few years back....


----------



## Benzesp (Jan 20, 2009)

I've had one bad experience, a long time ago when I was 16. My mom came with me to get my first 4x12. The amp room sales person was a total dick to us because I didnt have the cash to buy a new Marshall 4x12, I wanted to buy a used cab that they had. He acted like a punk, didnt want to hook up anything unless I was buying today, pretty much wanted to see my cash first. So I was like you know what? fuck you! My mom was really upset and wanted to leave. I walked out and saw a door that said "manager", went in and had a chat with the man inside. About 5 minutes later we were getting an apology from the salesman and "manager" who happend to be the owner, and got a nice discount off the cab. That was the last time I ever saw that sales person. 

Over the years I've bought well over $20k worth of gear form this store, they know me there and I always get treated with respect and dignity. People that work at shops need to realize is the poor kids that come in and play their gear are the future adults that go and spend big money in their place. DONT BE DICKS!


----------



## AVH (Jan 20, 2009)

Benzesp said:


> Over the years I've bought well over $20k worth of gear form this store, they know me there and I always get treated with respect and dignity. People that work at shops need to realize is the poor kids that come in and play their gear are the future adults that go and spend big money in their place. DONT BE DICKS!


----------



## budda (Jan 20, 2009)

There was an epic post about being a GC worker posted sometime in 08, no idea where it went though.

it will provide some good insight for you guys, I think.

and allen, if i lived in TO i'd get you to set up my LP


----------



## Stitch (Jan 20, 2009)

Shikaru said:


> First time I went into Guitar Guitar one of the staff was pretty rude to me and I've generally avoided it ever since. Though I occasionally pop in to look at the Ibbys and the amps downstairs.
> 
> I've always found Merchant City music to be pretty friendly though. They've got one of the Ibby 8 strings in just now, meant to try it last week when I was in but I don't like playing in music shops really



While I do really like guitar guitar (I bought my 6505 and two of my best friends work there) the big guy at GG in glasgow is an utter wankshaft. I walked in with a grand in my pocket, and when i asked if I could try some amps with my own guitar - explaining I was looking to buy and I'd brought my own guitar for an accurate representation of how it would sound with my setup - i was mocked and treated like a moron. It took me a different member of staff and a long time to get over that experience. Music shops are full of dickbags.



Dendroaspis said:


> Yes, you are correct. But as my co-worker Totem said earlier, it really is a two-way street. You're nice, I'm nice, and really will go out of my way for you. You give me attitude, you get squat. I'm not paid enough to take lip from _anyone._ I'm a tech and not sales, but you really will get nowhere by giving attitude or being to pushy/demanding to anyone working in service. Do that at any drive-through burger place - you know you'll be eating some spit. And don't be so naive to think that kind of shit doesn't happen, I know so.
> 
> Everyone needs to be nice!



This.


----------



## budda (Jan 20, 2009)

Dendroaspis said:


> Everyone needs to be nice!



No, this. It doesn't matter where you are in the world, or who you're dealing with


----------



## DevinShidaker (Jan 20, 2009)

yeah I work at a Sam Ash, and our entire staff knows their shit, and if there is the random chance they don't, they'll get somebody who does instead of trying to bullshit with you to get you to spend money. the 2 way street thing is right, we treat everybody with respect, but sometimes there are just people who feel that we're trying to rip them off. Too often are there the guys that come in and ask "WHAT'S MY PRICE?", as if because they walked in the door we're supposed to give them a 10&#37; discount. I mean, I make minimum wage, and our commission system is entirely fucked up, it's almost impossible to make money unless you're selling a Les Paul every day, and let's face it, with the economy the way it is now, that's not happening. So do understand when somebody comes in acting like a douche demanding all these discounts, they're fucking with our money, which is just something you don't do. ESPECIALLY if we're spending time with you to show you how something works. For example, if you go to a restaurant, you leave your waiter a tip for a total of 5 minutes of customer service throughout the whole night. But you go to a guitar store and spend an hour with somebody, and then demand a lower price? get the fuck out.

end rant, sorry.


----------



## 70Seven (Jan 20, 2009)

At Steves Music in Ottawa Canada once I was buying a set of Dadario .08 strings and the guy behid the counter says 

"These string are so light we should give out a pair of high heels with them". 

So I look at him and say 

"Excuze me?"

He looks at one of his coworkers and yells at him "hey dont you think we should give out a free pair of high heels with .08 strings?" 

Both are laughing and I'm standing right there. Now I'm familiar with music store a-holes and failed musicians so I dont fight back. I ask for two more sets of .08, 4 sets of 9-42 and 4 sets, of 9-46 with en extra .56(for 7 string). I pay and I leave with this comment. 

"I should have enough strings now so I wont have to come back for another 6 months, see ya".


----------



## mustang-monk (Jan 20, 2009)

Yeah customers are rediculous with this idea that everything should come with a discount. Someone came in to my shop and asked for a discount on a &#163;15 printer. I just said "seriously?" then walked away. Its as if they think its illegal to make a profit. 

Also i think its funny when they want a massive discount and when they dont get it they say "oh well, youve lost a sale then and i'll take my money to (xxxx competitor)" i just think we havent lost anything but a chance to lose money selling a tv.

Plus you get people that get aggressive and start shouting at my store, one guy wanted to return a home cinema long after the 30 day return (plus it was his 5th return) so he got angr and threw it at a manager and walked out, way to wreck your home cinema system douche. 

I think sometimes actions of customers can get to a salesperson, retail is a pretty shitty area to work in. plus if its commision based a sales person doesnt want to have to watch you um and ah over what youre buying, because while theyre helping you they could be selling things to other people. If a customers a time waster then i drop em and find someone with money to spend theres no incentive for me to spend time with someone when i could be making quicker and better sales with other people.

Well that was a bit of a rant and not really related to guitar shops but oh well. Cant wait to finish uni and quit my shitty job.


----------



## Totem_37 (Jan 20, 2009)

70Seven said:


> At Steves Music in Ottawa Canada once I was buying a set of Dadario .08 strings and the guy behid the counter says
> 
> "These string are so light we should give out a pair of high heels with them".
> 
> ...



I had some experiences with the staff at that store when I lived in Ottawa. Every time I went there they neglected/looked down at me, but when I ordered my FX-400 (they're the only ESP dealer in Ottawa) and it came in, they treated me royally, just because I was spending money. Those inconsistencies bother me. That's why I'm glad we're not on commission at L&M. I can spend 45 minutes talking about pickups with a customer and not feel like I'm wasting my time.


----------



## Piro (Jan 20, 2009)

I dunno. I think that some stores just get bad staff. Like not all GCs have bad staff but the few that do have such a bad staff that it is rememberable. I'm grateful when I get $$, but I try not to take advantage of it. But when a staff doesn't let you try the guitar you want because you're a teenager who "doesn't know what he's taking about" when I ask about trying an Ibanez 7, it just bothers me.


----------



## MFB (Jan 20, 2009)

Whenever I go to my local GC, it's usually when my buddy Pete is working and since he actually plays (6 & 7's), he knows his shit and helps out versus trying to make a sale


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 21, 2009)

Dendroaspis said:


> Yes, you are correct. But as my co-worker Totem said earlier, it really is a two-way street. You're nice, I'm nice, and really will go out of my way for you. You give me attitude, you get squat. I'm not paid enough to take lip from _anyone._ I'm a tech and not sales, but you really will get nowhere by giving attitude or being to pushy/demanding to anyone working in service. Do that at any drive-through burger place - you know you'll be eating some spit. And don't be so naive to think that kind of shit doesn't happen, I know so.
> 
> Everyone needs to be nice!



 If both the customer and the salesperson did everything in a polite, matter of fact manner, this wouldn't happen . But some people like to fuck your day up 



Piro said:


> I dunno. I think that some stores just get bad staff. Like not all GCs have bad staff but the few that do have such a bad staff that it is rememberable. I'm grateful when I get $$, but I try not to take advantage of it. But when a staff doesn't let you try the guitar you want because you're a teenager who "doesn't know what he's taking about" when I ask about trying an Ibanez 7, it just bothers me.



QFT. I recently went into GC (because I'd played all the 7's at Sam Ash) and asked for a seven string (there was one-two up on the wall - both I'd played) and the guy was just like, "Haha why do you need a seven string?"

"What guitar do you play?"

"A gibson LP"

"OMG WHY DO YOU NEED THATS?!?!?!"

As much as I agree you shouldn't walk into a store expecting to get a discount/treated like royalty the salesperson should be kind enough to answer your questions to the best of their ability and remember than not everyone likes fender strats and Lp's.


----------



## DavyH (Jan 21, 2009)

70Seven said:


> At Steves Music in Ottawa Canada once I was buying a set of Dadario .08 strings and the guy behid the counter says
> 
> "These string are so light we should give out a pair of high heels with them".
> 
> ...


 
There are boundaries - if this happened to me at my local pusher I'd have a laugh along with them ...... I've known these guys for years and spent the price of a mid-sized car in there.

I'm not sure this was really malicious, just a bit over-familiar.


----------



## Harry (Jan 21, 2009)

I remember one time asking about trying out various amp modelers, and saying I intended to use one through a FRFR system and I was told "Nah, that wouldn't work, you need to put it through a guitar amp" by one of the guitars on the guitar section of the store (this was at Allans Music , for all you Aussie guys around here wondering what shop)
Geezus, I'm pretty sure it's almost common knowledge now that you can run an amp modeling unit through a FRFR system


----------



## GTR0B (Apr 29, 2010)

70Seven said:


> At Steves Music in Ottawa Canada once I was buying a set of Dadario .08 strings and the guy behid the counter says
> 
> "These string are so light we should give out a pair of high heels with them".
> 
> ...



I had a similar yet completely different experience when i went to my local, Guitar Works in Reading. You expect it to be better than the larger chain Dawsons, no fucking luck.

I walked up to the counter and asked for a quote for a setup, as I wanted my K7 setup with my strings that I had bought myself for G Sharp.

Now, the main guy there asked me what guage strings and if it would need any special work (you guys are supposed to be the experts, you fucking look at it) I said no, I had been told the guage would fit fine through the tuners.

I was quoted 20 Quid, on the spot. To which the tech who was standing right beside the boss there, said "Hey guy, why don't you just play a bass" to which he smirked and then started laughing. 

What didn't suprise me (as it was a Saturday afternoon, supposedly busy) is that all the lazy fuckers who were just standing around twiddling their thumbs while I was there all then continued to repeat "Hey guy, why don't you just play a bass" to themselves, getting quieter and quieter. There was literally about 8 of them there, none of them actually doing anything. They weren't busy for a reason, nobody wanted to actually enter the store....no suprise!

Now this store is known for holding local band members as colleagues, so I thought they would all be reasonable and know what they are on about....only one colleague there has actually given me a reputable service.

Upon my return two days later (as the lazy tech didn't do it by the next day, like we promised) I was given the bill of 50 GBP. "50 GBP?" I said....following the tech's words "Uhhh...yeah...it's like...a 7 string...harder to setup, y'know?" 

To which I put the 20 Quid that I had been originally quoted on the counter and walked out with the guitar in hand.

TL;DR (Too Long; Didn't Read), I was fucking pissed.


----------



## Daken1134 (Apr 29, 2010)

im sorry that you had to deal with such a douchebag at a music store. ive worked at one for about 6 years now i never treat someone like that... unless they come in being an asshole but please dont lose all hope for music stores. im sure at times everyone has their off days.... it sounds like that music store is just one giant off day if someone is that rude and obnoxious to a customer who could be giving them buisness... although on my off days every once in a while i will go to local music stores and not tell them where i work... its rediculous how rude they can be. i had almost the EXACT same experience with a guy a music store by here with an ESP 7 string. asked me if i was gonna buy it before i even touched it. ide say call around and find a music store that is not full of assholes... if not than thank god for the internet right?


----------



## Dan (Apr 29, 2010)

Esp Griffyn said:


> I completely agree, the staff in Guitar Guitar in Newcastle are thick as fuck and think they are all rock gods, Sounds Live seems to breed some kind of snootyness, and this new shop called "Air guitars" seems to be run by complete crooks. I get my guitars from internet dealers, fuck the shops.



+1000

Ive never got on with the guys at GuitarGuitar, im always treated like im inferior in every way, and they look down on me due to the fact that i play an extended range instrument. That and its ludicrously overpriced.

Windows seems to be the only place where they seem somewhat down to earth, but even then their stock isnt fantastic.


----------



## StupidDav (Apr 30, 2010)

I personally can only recall one time I've not really been happy with a guitar shop, not that I visit them a lot  I walked into this shop on a weekday afternoon, walked past the till and the guy stopped me and asked if I could put my case behind the counter. I can see exactly where he was coming from, I could have stolen a guitar or whacked something off the wall with my clumsy case, but I wasn't happy at the time.

Sound Control who have gone under now, I got pretty good customer service from them, I used to go in every monday for about 45 minutes and look around and jam on the ibanez 7s. The guys didn't even mind and I'd never bought anything in there. One guy was showing a customer some guitars next to where I was playing and stopped and said something like "Black Label Society? Nice." I seem to recall some guy working there I didn't like cos he came across as an asshole but I can't really remember.

The Guitar Amp and Keyboard Centre is good as well, there were two 6505s and I was playing through one and didn't really like the sound cos it was too harsh, so I asked to try the other one. The guy looked slightly puzzled but plugged the other one in for me. After about 5/10 minutes I bought it. If he'd have said "No, they're the same amp" then I probably would have left the store empty handed.

Also Nevada Music let me try out a 7 string Ibby in their amp room, no questions asked.

I'd guess its pot luck whether or not you get an asshole or not. Probably more likely to get better customer service in non-chain store as well.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Apr 30, 2010)

I work in a guitar/music store. You should see the amount of douchebag customers we get. A lot of these guys and gals come in thinking it's a pawn shop unfortunately... I'm ASSUMING it's the same for every store, although it doesn't justify rudeness and poor attitude on the part of the employee.


----------



## lucasreis (Apr 30, 2010)

Parka Dez said:


> This is a complete and utter rant, so if you are going to reply with something like "why are you ranting? LULZ" go away.
> 
> So there are two things you need to be guitar shop employee:
> 
> ...



We don't even have 8 string guitars in guitar shops here in Brazil, and hardly sevens... it fucking sucks, really. Importing is the main way to get things here. And here we can't even test guitars, most shops only let people test them if you're going to buy them (even for pedals and stuff).


----------



## snuif09 (Apr 30, 2010)

wow hearing all this im so happy about the guitar shop we have here lol.
its not part of a chain and there is always this guy working who know what he is talking about he also builds guitars and isnt always out for your money. maybe it is because i bought every piece of gear i own from that shop or because when i enter the store i greet the staff saying goodmorning or something changes alot haha.

when i bought my second guitar i didnt know anything about guitars then so he dragged 7 different guitars into the practice space behind and said try im out take your time an i will hear wich one you will choose, so i spend 2 hours trying them out wich was great cause i still dont regret buying that guitar.

and lately in november i wanted a bigger amp so i said what my price range was and wich amps i like so he picked a line6 hd147,mesa caliber50+ and a mesa dual caliber 50 again i got all the time i wanted.

one time when i needed to buy picks he was like "you never played a jackson ?, try out this one." so he let me paly a custom shop jackson through a 5150 III.

be nice to the staff and they will treat you nice =)


----------



## Statue of Ages (May 1, 2010)

I never had an issue with the local GC here, though i've only really talked to one of the workers there cause it seems like he is the only one who works where the strings are sold.


----------



## Ketzer (May 1, 2010)

This is what happens when I go into my local GC. Keep in mind I've been going to this one for ages, and I know basically every employee there.

Walk over to the used guitar wall, see if they've robbed anyone blind of a treasure (It helps that these chaps don't really know much about non-fenders and non-gibsons without a model number on them). If there is, I plug it into the same amp with the same settings every time, the 6505 2x12 combo, and play at a reasonable volume for a while, decide whether or not I want it, and usually I take it.

for one, I'm happy that I have a GC that has friendly people working there who genuinely want to help you, but on the other hand, I'm disappointed that the slection of used gear generally sucks. Other GCs I go to always have a few used 7s, some nice high-end ibanez and jacksons, but not this one. That said, it's really not their fault, they only can re-sell what people bring them.


----------



## Demiurge (May 1, 2010)

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> I work in a guitar/music store. You should see the amount of douchebag customers we get. A lot of these guys and gals come in thinking it's a pawn shop unfortunately... I'm ASSUMING it's the same for every store, although it doesn't justify rudeness and poor attitude on the part of the employee.



That is the other side of the coin, isn't it? The customer population largely consists of tire-kickers, n00bs, the tragically misinformed, and cork-sniffing know-it-alls. Any time I deal with somebody rude at a music store, I either assume that they either have many of those aforementioned attributes or they've been pissed-off way too many times by somebody's bullshit.


----------



## Prydogga (May 1, 2010)

I must say, the worst experience I had at a guitar shop was just recently, some Australians may know of a Gibson shop on Chapel st in Melbourne. Worst. Shop. Ever. The guys do not know a damn thing, couldn't tell the difference between any strings, and worst of all, they *only* stock the lamest looking, cheapest feeling, most over-priced, glossy necky-ing Gibsons and Epiphones.


----------



## Marcus (May 1, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> I must say, the worst experience I had at a guitar shop was just recently, some Australians may know of a Gibson shop on Chapel st in Melbourne. Worst. Shop. Ever. The guys do not know a damn thing, couldn't tell the difference between any strings, and worst of all, they *only* stock the lamest looking, cheapest feeling, most over-priced, glossy necky-ing Gibsons and Epiphones.



I haven't been to that store but in general I reckon the availability of 7s in Australia is pretty poor. Of all the guitar stores near me, one has a couple of Schecters which is ok, but then only one other store has anything, just one RGA7. The rest is all Gibson/Epi, Fender, Ibanez and Jackson.

Also, one time I got a pack of strings and the low E sounded dead so I went back to get just a .46. I had to go through THREE employees just to get one . The first one was completely confused by "Could I have a single .46 string please", then the second spent about 5-10 minutes looking. Eventually the owner of the store came over and got it in a few seconds.

Shouldn't store owners make sure employees have at LEAST basic gear/accessories knowledge? Usually I walk in reminding myself they might not be easy to work with but I thought that was just ridiculous.


----------



## Prydogga (May 1, 2010)

Marcus said:


> I haven't been to that store but in general I reckon the availability of 7s in Australia is pretty poor. Of all the guitar stores near me, one has a couple of Schecters which is ok, but then only one other store has anything, just one RGA7. The rest is all Gibson/Epi, Fender, Ibanez and Jackson.
> 
> Also, one time I got a pack of strings and the low E sounded dead so I went back to get just a .46. I had to go through THREE employees just to get one . The first one was completely confused by "Could I have a single .46 string please", then the second spent about 5-10 minutes looking. Eventually the owner of the store came over and got it in a few seconds.
> 
> Shouldn't store owners make sure employees have at LEAST basic gear/accessories knowledge? Usually I walk in reminding myself they might not be easy to work with but I thought that was just ridiculous.



Somehow I couldn't get 7 string sets of strings in Melbourne, at Allans, probably the biggest store in Vic, but it had a couple of indo Ibby 7s, of which one was the RGA7, loved it, surprisingly. 

and I got my 1527 from Music Workshop, Geelong (Great guys, highly recommend them) so I don't think the availability is that bad, the price however..


----------



## Antimatter (May 1, 2010)

Guitar Center is the only guitar shop around here, so I have to deal with them. A couple of the employees are pretty good, they seem like older guys, probably their mid 30's or something, but then there are the college dudes who don't know fuck. I know they're just trying to make money, but it's really a pain when you're trying to see what you want to buy.


----------



## Marcus (May 1, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> Somehow I couldn't get 7 string sets of strings in Melbourne, at Allans, probably the biggest store in Vic, but it had a couple of indo Ibby 7s, of which one was the RGA7, loved it, surprisingly.
> 
> and I got my 1527 from Music Workshop, Geelong (Great guys, highly recommend them) so I don't think the availability is that bad, the price however..



The Allans on Cotham Rd usually has an Ernie Ball 10-56 set, I bought one today actually 
I think they have D'Addario as well but I'm not too fussed on brands.


----------



## Murmel (May 1, 2010)

You guys saying GC has a bad selection of gear...
We HAD, 2 music shops here, now one of them had to close down and the other one only has like 5 Epiphones, 4 low-end Ibanez, a cheap PRS, a Fender or two and if lucky, 1 sevenstring Ibanez RG1527.

That is, if you're lucky.
This is only electric guitar wise, they do have a decent amount of acoustics and pretty much all other instruments shoved in there aswell. And they actually have like, twice as many amps as guitars. I find that a bit strange...

The one that had to close down had a decent amount of electrics, but most were low-end and poorly set up. I remember the most high-end and expensive guitar they had there was an RR24 that went for $2000.

Our prices are fucking great eh?


----------



## avenger (May 1, 2010)

Totem_37 said:


> I had some experiences with the staff at that store when I lived in Ottawa. Every time I went there they neglected/looked down at me, but when I ordered my FX-400 (they're the only ESP dealer in Ottawa) and it came in, they treated me royally, just because I was spending money. Those inconsistencies bother me. That's why I'm glad we're not on commission at L&M. I can spend 45 minutes talking about pickups with a customer and not feel like I'm wasting my time.


See this right here is why I hate L&M and this isnt personally aimed at you. 

Unless I go into the store and start looking at 3k Les Pauls no one is going to help me out at all. Countless fucking times have I had people jsut walk away as I am asking them about something... in the middle of a conversation jsut leave because they see some old guy picking up a gibson!

When I was still pretty noob I got L&M to put in my emgs after I couldnt figure out why they weren't working. I explain to the guy at the counter which knob I want to control which parameter. He gets out a roll of tape to mark the knobs as 1, 2 so the tech knows exactly which knob is for what. Sounds like a good plan... until he cant figure out how to put a peice of tape like a flag around the shaft of the pots... and leaves. Just walks away leaving me there with my not working guitar.

I have walked up to pay for something put my item(s) down the guy looks at me... and leaves the cash. Fucking cheerio!

I had a guitar setup there once (holy shiy never again)! They call me to tell me the guitar is ready. Cool I go to the store to pickit up. I walk up to the counter the guy looks at me I wait for him to come over to the side of the counter I am at and.. yup he fucking walks away. Then they didnt even have the guitar ready... the tech was on break so they told me to go home and call back in a hour to see what was going on.

Okay not all L&M workers are "bad", I actually get along with 2 of them (one I went to school with). Overall I have only had bad experiances dealing with these people. Say whatever you want but in the end the customer should be treated with THE BEST service possible because they are the ones paying these workers wages.


----------



## MikeH (May 1, 2010)

Had a bad experience with GC when I got my 7321. At first noone showed any interest in helping me, then after playing it for about 30 minutes, I actually had to approach someone and tell them I was interested in buying it. Then after I said I was going to, they wouldn't leave me alone. "Well you gonna buy this too? How about a couple packs of strings? What about these pickups? You need a strap?". So I finally just told them to leave me alone, get the guitar, and I'll be on my way.


----------



## nhersom (May 1, 2010)

There is a local shop in my area that I can't stand going into. The people that work there are douchbags. They think that you are retarded or something when you ask a question. I was trying to trade a guitar there and the guy told me he wasn't familier with Dimarzio pickups. WTF.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (May 1, 2010)

Ketzer said:


> for one, I'm happy that I have a GC that has friendly people working there who genuinely want to help you, but on the other hand, I'm disappointed that the slection of used gear generally sucks.



Same here man.


----------



## King Ian (May 1, 2010)

I've had pretty horrible experiences with GC myself, specifically the one in Murrieta. First time I went in there was probably 4 years ago, I wanted to buy a shitty Line6 Spider II or III, don't remember which, for my first amp. This dude sits me down in front of the 150 watt one, which was way too big for my room, and I told him that, so I moved over to the 30 and played with it some, with him adjusting the tones. He was being pretty nice, but he wanted my money, as I'm sure all of the employees there make most of their money from commission. He asked if I wanted him to grab an amp from the back room so I could ring it up. I told him I didn't have the money today and was just trying it out. He gave me a pissed off look and peaced out. I didn't see him for the next hour I was there trying stuff. 

Then just two weeks ago, I went to go buy a couple cables because mine had bad connections inside they weren't really resolderable. I got two cables, laughing at the $90 10ft. monster cables all the while, went up to the register to check out and I figured, whatever I need some strings for the C8, so I asked if they had any individually wrapped .076 strings, which they promptly told me aren't made at all. I just shook my head, checked out, and walked out. GC disappoints me every time I go there. I wish there were more local places, but southern California ain't so great for mom and pop shops.


----------



## xtrustisyoursx (May 1, 2010)

nashville guitar shop employees are THE SNOBBIEST people you'll ever meet.


----------



## scottro202 (May 2, 2010)

My Guitar Center rules, what's wrong with ya''ll's?? 

In all seriousness, I've only had one guy at my guitar center truly try and blow smoke up my ass. This is out of the dozen or so I've dealt with there. And I have the cell numbers of 3 of the guys who work there 

But, if you wanna find a guitar with more than 6 strings, you might as well just go into the acoustic room and play a 12 string


----------



## chucknorrishred (May 2, 2010)

i; just; buy; strings; at; the; local; shops


----------



## GeoMantic (May 2, 2010)

That's why I go to Sam Ash. The guys at my local Sam Ash are some of the coolest guys I have ever met.


----------



## Taylor2 (May 2, 2010)

I know this post is old.....
But for anyone else that thinks like this...







Totem_37 said:


> As an employee of a music store (a big chain-Long & Mcquade) it pisses me off when I see customers be so ingrateful of the work that we put in for them. I see guitar staff calling distributors left, right and centre for customers that need a $15 part for a guitar they didn't even buy from us. I see drum staff drive to gigs of customers to hand deliver cymbals that the customers need but were to dumb to remember to buy when they were in the store banging on the electronic drum kits for 45 minutes at top volume. I see PA rental staff carting 100+ lb. subwoofers to and from vans for people in -20 degree weather. I see Dendroaspis (our tech) spend literally ALL DAY TODAY cleaning the fucking dirty gunge from a '78 Gibson SG that doesn't look like it's been polished since the fucking clearcoat dried, and yet he doesn't want to charge the customer what the full labour cost would be (about $500 given the number of hours) because he thinks it isn't fair to the customers. And this was all in the past week.
> 
> And yet, every other asshole walks through the front doors as if I owe him something just for parking his goddamn car in front of our store. If you guys want to hammer on Music Store staff, fine, but don't be surprised that you get shitty service if you walk in with the attitude that you are going to be screwed/condescended to/mocked or otherwise mistreated.
> 
> ...




Dude there is a VERY large difference between the customer being a douche bag, and the customer walking up and asking a simple question.
If you can't discern the two then god help you.

I've worked retail for 4 years in what is essentially a mirrored version of L&M but for cycling.

YOUR job AS A STAFF MEMBER is to help customers.
REGARDLESS if you don't agree with it.




> I see guitar staff calling distributors left, right and centre for customers that need a $15 part for a guitar they didn't even buy from us.


Yes, that is your job. What difference does it make if they didn't buy the guitar from you? 



Man, LEAVE the retail business. You are not suited for it.


----------



## Jtizzle (May 3, 2010)

My local GC is decent. There's a pretty cool drum employee, a cool guitar employee, and a guy who dresses up as Gene Simmons every Halloween. That's pretty much it.
But the line 6 rumor is true. No matter what you buy or try to buy at GC, they will try to throw in a Line 6 amp with it.

The only thing I don't like about my local GC is how they have such little options. They probably have one wall full of guitars, which is about 6 Gibsons, 4 PRSs, a few Ibanezs, 3 Schecters, 3 LTDs, like 5 Epi's ,around 6 Fenders, and I guess about 5 more models of other brands. They just have repeats of the same models. They have at most 7 Bass models. So pretty much any guitar I'd like to get they don't have it and I'd have to pay it to order it through the store and that's how I'd be able to try it out. I really wanted to try out both and Epiphone Emeperor Regent (for my jazz stuff) and an RG2228, but I would've had to pay for it to try it, which I wasn't gonna do. I don't really have any other local music stores around which sucks. There's a Sam Ash 1 hour away, and 2 hours away (Miami, and a little south of Lauderdale).


----------



## Soopahmahn (May 3, 2010)

Yes, yes, nobody likes Guitar Center... just remember that they barely pay a bunch of 19-year-olds to move gear they don't understand to people who don't know any better. That's what you get...

I always do my research at home and hit any guitar store with the expectation that I will know more than any salesman I talk to. Then I make a game of teasing them by asking them leading or trick questions to see if they'll just say what I want to hear. Then after I've auditioned their gear I go to a local store and buy it or hit Craigslist or eBay or Musician's Friend. Or GuitarCenter.com 

I bought a Telecaster from a local store after having returned the same guitar to Sam Ash. The Sam Ash guitar had arrived with a poorly cut nut and crap setup and everything, so I got fed up and returned it. The local store got it in for less money than Sam Ash, checked it to make sure it met their quality standards, and then gave me a free setup with the strings I wanted etc.

WIN.


----------



## helly (May 3, 2010)

scottro202 said:


> My Guitar Center rules, what's wrong with ya''ll's??
> 
> In all seriousness, I've only had one guy at my guitar center truly try and blow smoke up my ass. This is out of the dozen or so I've dealt with there. And I have the cell numbers of 3 of the guys who work there
> 
> But, if you wanna find a guitar with more than 6 strings, you might as well just go into the acoustic room and play a 12 string



Right? Both the Guitar Center and the Sam Ash closest to our practice space are awesome. Most of the dudes that work at either are pretty legit, at the Sam Ash it's all kids in other bands in our scene, and at Guitar Center most of them know us pretty well. Got a few of their cell numbers, a couple have tried out for my band, etc. They're all pretty cool, granted it's mostly just for picks, strings, cables and drumsticks that we use these spots.


----------



## Varcolac (May 6, 2010)

Bumping for rage.

Just went to Denmark Street (my first mistake) looking for some advice on getting the frets put back in one of my basses (full story here: I want banjo frets for less clank, more slide). The helpful chap in the Bass Cellar pointed me across the street at some guy called Jack above Rockers. This "Jack" proceeded to tell me that smaller frets weren't what I wanted, *bigger* frets were what I wanted. I then proceeded to attempt to explain about Dingwall basses, mentioning in passing that they use fanned frets, among other ludicrously expensive custom zazz. In his dismissal of said three-thousand-dollar basses, he claimed that fanned frets weren't equal temperament, and would sound rubbish played with any other instrument. Despite my protestations that fanned fretted guitars *do not work like that* and that it's still the same temperament but different tension... he implored me to "trust me, I've been doing this for fifteen years." Because his misunderstanding of what fanned frets do is a good reason for putting massive frets on a bass. Ugh.

You know, I've grown used to music shop employees being relatively clueless about the inner workings of extended range instruments, but a guy who's job is repairing and setting up guitars should really know a bit more about the damn things.

Rant over. Nothing to see here. Anyone know a guy in London who actually knows what the hell he's talking about and can put frets on a bass?


----------



## stryker1800 (May 6, 2010)

there are only three guitar stores close to my home, and while the guitar center employees usually aren't very knowledgeable they are usually very friendly, but their selection sucks. While the store i go to for lessons the guys are extremely nice and very knowledgeable but only carry a few brands. The third store i avoid like the plague because its really a school band store that happens to carry guitars.


----------



## thrashcomics (Jul 8, 2012)

I am in management at Guitar Center and I hate hearing things like this, not because it is untrue but the opposite. I know most stores suck very much and most music store employees are ignorant cunts. Being a huge gearhead myself I do everything in my power to create an environment where I would want to shop and learn and make sure all the guys/gals working for me know what the fuck they are doing form both a customer service and knowledge standpoint. I know one store can't make up for the thousands of stores around the world that suck but if any of you are ever in Austin come to the Round Rock location and say hi.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Jul 8, 2012)

Alpha Music, one of of the employees actually admitted "I'm not sure, let me go get this person.", when talking about speaker efficiency. Granted, it was after he had recommended a PA speaker for my combo amp, but at least he had the decency to admit there's something i was looking for that he wasn't fully informed about. That's a plus in my book. 

Still I ended up buying a speaker off the internet though, where it's easier just to inform yourself.


----------



## grunge782 (Jul 8, 2012)

I just go to GC for a good laugh to see how much the employees "know"... 

The local guitar shop near me is MUCH better with employees who actually know wtf they are talking about. It all depends on the guitar shop, but larger chains will usually have either idiots or very newbie/ignorant employees.


----------



## jordanky (Jul 8, 2012)

I have a love/hate relationship with these types of threads. I have been in music retail in a small, privately owned guitar shop since 2008 or so. I do not work on any type of commission, which was a personal choice, and I also do well over half of the tech work/repairs that come in, so that alone is worth much more than sales commission. I treat every customer with respect. That, however, is tough when the first thing you ask when you come through the door is what the best deal I can cut you if you buy three .25 cent Jazz picks or demand that I sell you a pack of a pack of Elixirs for $5 because that's what the music store fifty miles away sells them for (people REALLY think this works). I've bitten my tongue more times than I can begin to imagine over the last few years because I know that if I want to keep my job, keep business in my store, and keep my customers happy, that I must strive to be respectful, helpful, welcoming and most importantly, not making you feel like I'm trying to shove things down your throat because that is 100% not what I am there to do. I love my job and I'm all about helping people and learning new things every day. It's a shame that so many people are automatically thinking I'm going to try and rip them off before either of us even say a word.

I like these threads because it's kind of a confidence booster that I'm doing my job the right way and being fair. On the flip side, I kind of hate these threads. No offense to those of you that have a reasonable excuse to be angry at a crappy employee, but a lot of the people that complain have no idea how businesses works. In our store, I sell a seven string once in a blue moon. I always try to keep two or three in stock, but what's the point in me tying money up in a wall full of RGD2127's if I will never sell them? Sure, there are specialty shops that will have stuff like that, but music stores stock what they can sell and prosper from, not what some random dude that has never even bought a pick in their store is complaining about on an internet forum. If I sold one ESP Horizon NT-7, I could sell fifteen KH-202's. If I sold a Marshall JVM410H, I could make a ton of money selling 15w Line 6 Spider IV's which is the point of a business. In our store, we welcome anyone to grab anything and try it out and we will NEVER pull the "Are you going to buy it?" card, but that doesn't mean we are giving guys a practice space/a place to bring a girl in and try to impress by playing "Wonderwall"/a daycare. No storefront can strive by selling a load of shopworn guitars.

Whew, sorry about that. Carry on with this necro-bumped thread.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 8, 2012)

thrashcomics said:


> I am in management at Guitar Center and I hate hearing things like this, not because it is untrue but the opposite. I know most stores suck very much and most music store employees are ignorant cunts. Being a huge gearhead myself I do everything in my power to create an environment where I would want to shop and learn and make sure all the guys/gals working for me know what the fuck they are doing form both a customer service and knowledge standpoint. I know one store can't make up for the thousands of stores around the world that suck but if any of you are ever in Austin come to the Round Rock location and say hi.



Give the "guitar center site:sevenstring.org" a rest.


----------

